# Cypripedium parviflorum



## Don I (Mar 26, 2018)

I bought a bare root with 2 eyes from John M. at the RBG show in Hamilton Ontario at the end of Feb.They have been in flower for a week or more.
Don


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 26, 2018)

Nice. You keeping it in a pot or will you be planting it in the ground?


----------



## Don I (Mar 26, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> Nice. You keeping it in a pot or will you be planting it in the ground?



I will probably keep this one in a pot. I have some in the ground from years ago.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks for sharing...
I'm waiting for a parviflorum pubescent to come out of the ground now.


----------



## John M (Mar 28, 2018)

Wow! They shoot up fast, don't they? Very nice! I've had these do very well for me in pots.....doubling, or even tripling each year. Once done blooming, feed it just like you do your other orchids until about eary summer. Then, stop while it hardens and goes dormant, which it will do sooner than the ones you have planted outside.


----------



## Don I (Mar 28, 2018)

John M said:


> Wow! They shoot up fast, don't they? Very nice! I've had these do very well for me in pots.....doubling, or even tripling each year. Once done blooming, feed it just like you do your other orchids until about eary summer. Then, stop while it hardens and goes dormant, which it will do sooner than the ones you have planted outside.



Thanks John.


----------



## TrueNorth (Mar 28, 2018)

Very nice. What medium did you pot it in?


----------



## Don I (Mar 29, 2018)

TrueNorth said:


> Very nice. What medium did you pot it in?



I had some advice from John when I bought it. I used 1 Pro Mix, 1/4 aquarium gravel (that I had around), 1/4 typical fine bark mix and 2 tbs. of a crushed oyster shell and dolomitic lime mixture.


----------



## TrueNorth (Mar 31, 2018)

Thanks, good to know.


----------



## abax (Mar 31, 2018)

Beautiful plants, aren't they? Quite flashy for Cyps.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2018)

Nice, thanks for the info.


----------



## Don I (Apr 4, 2018)

abax said:


> Beautiful plants, aren't they? Quite flashy for Cyps.


They are quite tiny, but the colour is very much the same as the ones I see where I walk the dog.
Don


----------

